# Develop software to program Curtis 1232E



## holetri (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm developing a Automated Guided Vehicle, and would like to use Curtis 1232E to control my drive-wheels.

But I cannot found any information on how to interact with this Curtis 1232E via CAN bus (I intend to have a CPU to communicate with Curtis controller, and send commands to make the drive-wheel go forward/backward; change torque/speed....).

My concern are:
- Is the Curtis 1232E (and other model of Curtis) only support CAN with their own programming equipment ? no way to access from outside ?
- Is there any motor controller can handle CAN commands from my CPU. (the motor is AC Inductive, 48A, 24V, 700W ?

Any help would be appreciate. I'm just beginner.
Regards,
--Tri


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

As far as I can tell from internet searching it seems like that controller wants to have a throttle hooked up to it in order to control the power. I don't know whether you can do it directly over CAN or not.

But, shouldn't this be something you ask Curtis? It's their controller, they should support it and be able to give you the information you need.

Lots and lots of controller can be directly controlled over CAN but generally they're much larger like 50-300kw. You're looking for more like a 1-2kw controller. I'm not sure how many controllers in that tiny power range you are going to find that support direct CAN drive. At worst you could use a DAC output or PWM with a parallel capacitor to provide the throttle signal for the curtis.


----------



## holetri (Jul 15, 2016)

I did ask Curtis for their supporting, but they also told me there is no way to control this driver via CAN from my CPU. 
If it's the case, i'm wondering how designer using Curtis controller with designer's software ? The hardware connection of Curtis only give me some switch I/O.


----------

